# سماحيات العيوب فى الـ casting steel



## ابن زكى (2 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
احتاج المساعدة من المتخصصين فى فحص المعادن عن السماحيات المقبولة والكود المستخدم عند الكشف على الـ casting steel 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد فوزى أحمد عبد (24 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم


----------



## Muhanado (25 نوفمبر 2016)

ابن زكى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> احتاج المساعدة من المتخصصين فى فحص المعادن عن السماحيات المقبولة والكود المستخدم عند الكشف على الـ casting steel
> وجزاكم الله خيرا



IWE Muhanad , it will help you ,look for EN ISO 1691Salam


----------

